# Blogs Galore...



## tlaborn (Jan 30, 2011)

If anyone has a blog post it here, just to give a chance for everyone to see your blogs and maybe join your site, I just wanted to see the different kinds of blogs here:

*I will start:*
www.mrslaborn.blogspot.com


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got two, for both businesses:

Soap Biz:  http://pureblissessentials.blogspot.com/

Financial Biz:  http://secondsaturdayor.blogspot.com/


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is mine. http://gingersgardensoaps.wordpress.com/


----------



## AmyW (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.naturalbornsoap.blogspot.com

I need to post more, got busy with work and all my blogs (and soaping) are suffering!


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 13, 2011)

My very new blog.

http://greenscenesoap.com/blog/


----------



## Honey (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine is http://www.soaperstar.blogspot.com


----------



## cthylla (Apr 29, 2011)

http://cthylla.wordpress.com


----------



## Fullamoon (Apr 29, 2011)

There are so many soap blogs out there!  It would be fun to have some followers. Here's mine:

http://www.fullamoon.blogspot.com/


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's mine:

www.realhonestsoap.blogspot.com

Can't wait to look at everyone else's!


----------



## tlaborn (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome Blogs! Anymore out there?


----------



## Araseth (May 1, 2011)

Loving your blogs. I've just started mine and it's not nearly as exciting as these but here goes   
http://araseth.blog.com


----------



## Ceri (May 3, 2011)

Here's mine too,

http://oakwoodsoaperie.blogspot.com/

I've not been around for what seems like ages as I've been busy, busy, busy. I now have 2 internet shops and a regular craft fair slot, yippee.

I'd love some of you to pop over and take a peek, let me know what you think xx


----------



## tlaborn (May 3, 2011)

@Araseth Keep posting, and doing what you are doing, don't give up and you will be great!! 

Keep them blogs coming I would LOVE to take a look at them and follow!!!


----------



## Rosalind (May 12, 2011)

Here is my very new blog!

http://bathingwithchelsea.blogspot.com/


----------



## musiccitysuds (May 12, 2011)

Me too, me too!
www.letssoap.com


----------



## PippiL (May 19, 2011)

I just started one for fun...everythingandsoaps.blogspot.com


----------



## tlaborn (Aug 24, 2011)

I started another blog myself! I have one for business: silkspacreations.blogspot.com and one personal: tristascreations.blogspot.com


----------

